# [solved] dhcp ipv6 -repeating cron message

## toralf

My ISP don't provide ipv6 but I activated it nevertheless her at my laptop.

ow I get every 10 min this message 

```
dhcpcd[9747]: wlp3s0: fe80::a96:d7ff:fe05:f928 router available
```

.

/me wonders if this message tells me something and/or where I can switch it off - if it is harmless.Last edited by toralf on Sat Jun 27, 2015 6:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

There is no way of turning it off in dhcpcd, so I've just removed the message.

I can't remember for the life of me why I added it.

http://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd/ci/0dcdd725189180b3?sbs=0

----------

## toralf

Thx

----------

